# What toothpaste to use?



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

hey guys, i've tried a few different toothpastes and i always get a stomach ache and D.i've just been using water and a new toothbrush to clean my teeth, but i want something else. i've started taking calcium carbonate and that supposedly helps the teeth. is there anything natural i can use for my teeth?thanks


----------



## Lane CT (May 19, 2011)

Have you tried Tom's of Maine toothpaste? It's all natural and made with baking soda and mint. You can also just brush with baking soda and water, but I'd ask the dentist if you don't want to do that. (And don't swallow the baking soda!!)


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Toothpaste shouldn't give you any IBS trouble as one isn't supposed to swallow it. ??????


----------



## IBS-D Veteran (Mar 2, 2010)

BQ said:


> Toothpaste shouldn't give you any IBS trouble as one isn't supposed to swallow it. ??????


This is a completely untrue and irresponsible remark - toothpaste enters your bloodstream through the tissue in your mouth and most brands contain artificial sweeteners that can aggravate existing problems in the digestive tract - the same applies to most mouthwashes and chewing gum that contains sorbitol or aspartame.


----------



## Feline_Divine (Apr 14, 2011)

IBS-D Veteran said:


> This is a completely untrue and irresponsible remark - toothpaste enters your bloodstream through the tissue in your mouth and most brands contain artificial sweeteners that can aggravate existing problems in the digestive tract - the same applies to most mouthwashes and chewing gum that contains sorbitol or aspartame.


I don't think BQ is being irresponsible at all. They were making a statement. If you read the disclaimer at the bottom of the reply, it does say to check with your doctor as anyone should with a serious question.Thank you for pointing out something I am sure a lot people didn't know about it, but you didn't have to be so accusatory. I am sure no one meant to mislead anyone.


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 23, 2009)

Try using less toothpaste & ensure you're not swallowing any of it. Toothpaste can leave a residue, so if you drink some water shortly after brushing your teeth you might ingest some of the toothpaste. I noticed that brushing my teeth seemed to upset my stomach, so I switched to Toms of Maine but found that they also use Sodium Lauryl Sulfate, so wasn't any better than the Aquafresh Extreme Clean Micro-Foaming Action I was already using. I've started using less toothpaste(pea sized amounts) & it seems to work well. Due to how foamy Aquafresh gets I kind of prefer the lowered foam levels & as a side effect it doesn't seem to irritate my digestive system. You could also have a mental association with brushing your teeth and going to the bathroom. I always seem to have to pee after brushing my teeth because I've associated it with bedtime.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Wow Really?? You think I was irresponsible?? Sorry IBS-D Veteran, I disagree. It would take someone who us ULTRA senstive to be severely impacted by toothpaste. And it is NOT typical for IBS'ers to have trouble with toothpaste.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

are there any more natural alternatives i can try?


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Like so much in the health area, I use the Melaleuca brand of tooth paste. It has a tea tree oil base with a number of naturally sourced herbals to strengthen the teeth and make them less susceptible to bacteria attacks. I started using it in 1998 and haven't had any cavities and only minimal growth in my gum pockets since then. Since you are from Australia, I would imagine there shlold be other tea tree oil dental products in your market.Mark


----------



## SamJS08 (Nov 25, 2011)

I've never thought of this to be a problem but now that you have brought it up Monday Morning, every day after i brush my teeth i always have a strong urge to pass a bowel movements, sometimes solid sometime D .... maybe I will change my toothpaste to see if this makes a difference. Thank you for highlighting this point!!


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

overitnow said:


> Like so much in the health area, I use the Melaleuca brand of tooth paste. It has a tea tree oil base with a number of naturally sourced herbals to strengthen the teeth and make them less susceptible to bacteria attacks. I started using it in 1998 and haven't had any cavities and only minimal growth in my gum pockets since then. Since you are from Australia, I would imagine there shlold be other tea tree oil dental products in your market.Mark


thanks, i'll try this out. is there anything else out there i can try?


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Baking soda on a moistened toothbrush works great. For a natural toothpaste with fluoride; 'The Natural Dentist' Anticavity is my favorite (available at drugstore.com)


----------

